# Post your favorite wise saying or inspirational quote



## PinkPebbles (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies –
This is a light hearted thread to share some wise sayings or inspirational quotes . 
Many times wise sayings and quotes give us that “Aha Moment” or simply give someone a reason to “Smile.”

Please join in….!!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 14, 2014)

Two of my favorites:

“Never stop living….to the world you may be but one, but to one you might be the world”

“Love always…it’s the driver for all great stories”


----------



## Urban (Jun 14, 2014)

oh oops. Nevermind.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 14, 2014)

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us." Ralph Waldo Emerson

You're blessed when you're content with just who you are--no more, no less.  That's the moment you find yourselves proud owners of everything that can't be bought." Matthew 5:5 The Message


----------



## Laela (Jun 15, 2014)

These inspire me all the time ...

 "My mission in life is not merely to survive, but to thrive; and to do so with some passion, some compassion, some humor, and some style."- Maya

"A good head and a good heart are a formidable combination." -Nelson


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 15, 2014)

Laela I'm also inspired by Maya Angelou's writing. She possessed much grace and class and will always be remembered :Rose: 




Laela said:


> These inspire me all the time ...
> 
> "My mission in life is not merely to survive, but to thrive; and to do so with some passion, some compassion, some humor, and some style."- Maya
> 
> "A good head and a good heart are a formidable combination." -Nelson


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 15, 2014)

“A father is neither an anchor to hold us back, Nor a sail to take us there, But a guiding light whose love shows us the way.” 
 
“Blessed indeed is the man who hears many gentle voices call him father” – Lydia Child


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2014)

"When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one that has opened for us." - Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## gn1g (Jun 18, 2014)

in the eye of the storm there is peace.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 19, 2014)

"You cannot find peace by avoiding life." - Virginia Wolfe

"Sometimes the smallest step in the right direction ends up being the biggest step of your life. Tip toe if you must, but take the step.”


----------



## Elnahna (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 21, 2014)

"God has called some to plant the seed and others to water the seed. Be authentic, you never know when God is at work."


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2014)

_I cannot tell you how much I owe to the solemn word of my good mother_. -Charles Spurgeon

_I remember my mother’s prayers and they have always followed me. They have clung to me all my life_- Abraham Lincoln


Can you believe it?... your mothers' prayers following you all your life! Powerful stuff...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 25, 2014)

“Forget all the reasons why it won’t work, and believe the one reason why it will”

 “I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.” – Philippians 4:13

“Don’t go through life, grow through life.” - Eric Butterworth


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 28, 2014)

“There will be many chapters in your life. Don’t get lost in the one you’re in now.”

 “Weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning.” Psalm 30:50


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2014)

_"One hand can't clap" _

A proverb I grew up with... we can't do it all alone but always will need the support, encouragement and help from others to be successful.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 1, 2014)

Laela said:


> _"One hand can't clap" _
> 
> A proverb I grew up with... *we can't do it all alone but always will need the support, encouragement and help from others to be successful.*


 
Amen and Amen!!! I was thinking about this quote while at work...and God placed the right people in my path to help me successfully complete a project 

Laela thank you for sharing!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 1, 2014)

“Never place a period in your life where God only meant to place a comma.” – Gracie Allen

"Call to Me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things, which you do not know." - Jeremiah 33:3


----------



## Laela (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm glad to read this testimony, sis !  God is good.





PinkPebbles said:


> Amen and Amen!!! I was thinking about this quote while at work...and God placed the right people in my path to help me successfully complete a project
> 
> Laela thank you for sharing!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 2, 2014)

Soul FoOD:

when you point the finger, you have 4 pointing back at you.  ball up your fist and you have a mighty team . . . or something like that


----------



## eyunka (Jul 2, 2014)

Love is not a symbolic substitute for love


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 4, 2014)

“The thief does not come except to steal, and to kill, and to destroy. I have come that they may have life, and that they may have _it_ more abundantly.” - John 10:10

“A woman has to live her life, or live to repent not having lived it.” - D.H. Lawrence


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 7, 2014)

“Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that.” - MLK Jr.

“What you do makes a difference, and you have to decide what kind of difference you want to make.” - Jane Goodall


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 9, 2014)

“Jesus did not come to make the Father’s love possible, but to make the Father’s love visible.”

“Love never fails.” – 1 Corinthians.13:8


----------



## Relentless (Jul 9, 2014)

I have many, but one that comes to mind are  lines from a Kenny Roger's song.  It can be applied in all areas of your life.

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run

Also, the enemy comes but to kill, steal, and destroy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2014)

Wonderful Thread... 

One day these words came from my grandson (he was just knee-high to a grasshopper).     We couldn't find his Dad's car keys which were always in the same place.   As we were all searching for the keys these words just flowed from my baby's heart.   

_*"Evil Shall Not Triumph over Good"*_ 

I was amazed and realized that what we say around our children, that they are not only listening but interpreting (processing) what they hear us saying.  The Word in some format or another is always spoken in our homes and these words flowed from his heart.  

BTW:   Not even minutes later, we almost immediately found the keys after these words were spoken.      God is awesome.   He is faithful to watch over His Word to perform it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2014)

Shimmie a wonderful testimony and a timely quote!  Thank you for sharing 




Shimmie said:


> Wonderful Thread...
> 
> One day these words came from my grandson (he was just knee-high to a grasshopper).  We couldn't find his Dad's car keys which were always in the same place. As we were all searching for the keys these words just flowed from my baby's heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2014)

“It's not the load that breaks you down, it's the way you carry it.” – Lou Holtz

“My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” – 2 Corinthians 12:9


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 18, 2014)

“There’s nothing to fear about rejection. It’s either God’s protection or a nudge in a better direction.”


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 19, 2014)

^^^^Very timely, thank you!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 21, 2014)

"You can learn great things from your mistakes when you aren't busy denying them."


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2014)

_"Delay is not Denial--it's simply God ending a Trial"  _


----------



## Laela (Jul 23, 2014)

Heard this today...(paraphrasing):

_Watch out for folks in your kitchen trying to help you wash your dishes, when they really want to rearrange your cupboards_.  - *Dr. Mark Rutland*


----------



## Laela (Jul 23, 2014)

OT: 

Maracujá .. love that hairstyle in your siggy!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 25, 2014)

"Don't run away from God when you have fallen, instead run to God"

"You don't drown by falling in the water, you drown by staying there"

"Call upon Me in the day of trouble; I will deliver you, and you shall glorify Me" - Psalm 50:15


----------



## momi (Jul 25, 2014)

"Even the best husband makes a poor god"


“86 years have I have served him, and he has done me no wrong. How can I blaspheme my King and my Savior?”  Polycarp’s Martyrdom 

Christianity has not been tried and found wanting; it has been found difficult and not tried.
Gilbert K. Chesterton


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 28, 2014)

_“Pride is concerned with who is right; Humility is concerned with what is right.”_


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 30, 2014)

“People are often unreasonable, illogical and self centered; Forgive them anyway.

If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives; Be kind anyway.

If you are successful, you will win some false friends and some true enemies; Succeed anyway.

If you are honest and frank, people may cheat you; Be honest and frank anyway.

What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway.

If you find serenity and happiness, they may be jealous; Be happy anyway.

The good you do today, people will often forget tomorrow; Do good anyway.

Give the world the best you have, and it may never be enough; Give the world the best you've got anyway.

You see, in the final analysis, it is between you and God; It was never between you and them anyway.” – Mother Teresa


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 3, 2014)

“The Christian does not think God will love us because we are good, but that God will make us good because He loves us.” - CS Lewis

“We are the clay, and the Lord is the Potter, stay on the Potter’s wheel.” – K. Murriel


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 6, 2014)

“Often when we lose hope and think this is the end, God smiles from above and says, relax, it’s just a bend, not the end.”


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2014)

_proverbs: _

There is a blessing in every situation ...

There is ability in every disability.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 10, 2014)

“It's not about finding ways to avoid God's judgment and feeling like a failure. It's about fully experiencing God's love and letting it perfect you.” - Stormie Omartian


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 13, 2014)

"Build your God-given dreams, or someone else will hire you to build theirs."

"Never give up on a dream just because of the time it will take to accomplish it; the time will pass anyway."


----------



## eyunka (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't be a servant to your desires


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 13, 2014)

eyunka said:


> Don't be a servant to your desires


 
The Benefit of being a Christian - Psalm 37 

Trust in the Lord, and do good;
Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
Delight yourself also in the Lord,
And He shall give you the desires of your heart.
Commit your way to the Lord,
Trust also in Him,
And He shall bring _it_ to pass.
He shall bring forth your righteousness as the light,
And your justice as the noonday.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 14, 2014)

"What if you woke up today with only the things that you thanked God for yesterday?"

"God's mercies are new every morning." - Lamentations 3:23


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 15, 2014)

"When we stop chasing the wrong things, we give the right things a chance to catch us."

"Direct my steps by Your word, And let no iniquity have dominion over me." - Psalm 119:133


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 19, 2014)

“Do not despise small beginnings, for the Lord rejoices to see the work begin.”

“From small beginnings come great things.”


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 22, 2014)

“May your choices reflect your hopes, not your fears.” - Nelson Mandela

"God did not give us a spirit of fear, but a spirit of power, love, and of a sound mind." - Timothy 1:7


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2014)

“What woman would not appreciate a God who becomes her attorney, assumes her case, requires no fee, and wins her the victory?” TD Jakes

“It is written - Jesus is our Advocate and Intercessor.”


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2014)

“Until God opens the next door, praise Him in the hallway.”

“Never be afraid to trust an unknown future to a known God.”


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 10, 2014)

“If you are all wrapped up in yourself, you are way overdressed.” – Jane Clark
 
“Let each of you look out not only for his own interests, but also the interests of others.” - Philippians 2:4


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 14, 2014)

“Joseph waited 13 years, Abraham waited 25 years, Moses waited 40 years, Jesus waited 30 years. If God is making you wait, you’re in good company.”

“God doesn’t just promote us; He qualifies us for promotion.” – Myles Munroe


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 19, 2014)

“There is no passion to be found playing small in settling for a life that is less than the one you are capable of living.” – Nelson Mandela

“For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.” – Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 28, 2014)

“Without God’s love we are lost, We are hopeless, We are ruined. But the day it clearly dawns on us how much He truly loves us, we never see life the same again.” – Stormie Omartian

“Don’t give up on God because He never gave up on you.”

“The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. Instead he is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.” – 2 Peter 3:9


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2014)

“Family eventually forgives one another because they soon realize that they need each other more than their pride.”

“And if a house be divided against itself, that house cannot stand” – Mark 3:25 

“Having somewhere to go is home; having someone to love is family; having both is a blessing.”


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2014)

^^^wow.. how timely is this.. This theme of thinking was on my mind all day today...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 11, 2014)

“Everything comes in either a blessing or a lesson; nothing is wasted.”

“So I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten, the crawling locust, the consuming locust, and the chewing locust….I am the Lord your God, and there is no other. My people will never be put to shame.” – Joel 2:25, 27

“Trust in the Lord with all your heart, And lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, And He will direct your paths.” – Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Laela (Oct 15, 2014)

“You know my name, not my story. You've heard what I've done, but not what I've been through.” 
― Jonathan Anthony Burkett, _Neglected But Undefeated_

and...

Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds,  because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance.  Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. - James 1:2-4


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2014)

Laela said:


> “You know my name, not my story. You've heard what I've done, but not what I've been through.”
> ― Jonathan Anthony Burkett, _Neglected But Undefeated_
> 
> and...
> ...


 

@Laela I love that quote!

We don’t know what people had to endure along the journey; all we see is the end result! It’s a great reminder to be genuinely happy for others. 

_Rejoice with those who rejoice- Romans 12:15_


----------



## Laela (Oct 15, 2014)

Amein~ @ Pebbles ..   A family member is enduring; but I know without a doubt God has their back! I just had to share that quote ..the scripture is marrow for the bones.

_Blessings!_


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2014)

The happiest people don’t worry too much about whether life is fair or not, they just get on with it. ~Andrew Matthews

"A just balance and scales are the Lord's; all the weights in the bag are his work." ~Prov 16:11


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 20, 2014)

“No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.” – Eleanor Roosevelt

“It’s not what they call you, it’s what you answer to.” – W.C. Fields 

“A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks that others throw at him or her.”


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2014)

Success is a _journey_, not a destination. The doing is often more important than the outcome.
_Arthur Ashe_


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^Needed to read this as I'm making decisions about my professional life. Thank you!


----------



## Laela (Oct 23, 2014)

Glad to hear it, and you're welcome, sis


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 25, 2014)

"I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go; I will guide you with My eye." - Psalm 32:8

"Even in seasons when we think God is silent, traces of His hand can still be seen." - Leah


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 31, 2014)

"Life is 10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it." - J. Maxwell

"Even though I walk through the darkest valley, I will fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me." - Psalm 23:4


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2014)

“But whatever you do, find the God-centered, Christ-exalting, Bible-saturated passion of your life, and find your way to say it and live for it and die for it. And you will make a difference that lasts. You will not waste your life.” 
― _John Piper
_

“It is not about knowing, but about living.” 
― Victor Manuel Rivera, In Search of True Freedom


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 11, 2014)

"Every tear should live its purpose. Don't ever wipe the reason away. What soap is for the body, tears are for the soul."

"From the end of the earth I will cry to You, When my heart is overwhelmed; Lead me to the rock that is higher than I." - Psalm 61:2


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 11, 2014)

I thought about something my grandfather used to say every now and then (translated from Swedish):

_*Work as if you were going to live for 1000 years and love as if you were going to die tomorrow.*_


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2014)

"To be upset over what you don't have is to waste what you do have."

"If we try to see something positive in everything we do, life won't necessarily become easier but it becomes more valuable."


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 4, 2014)

"Hope keeps us going. Hope is not wishing on a star for something; It's believing in the promises of God." - Stormie Omartian

"Let your hopes and not your hurts shape your future." - Rob Schuller

"But remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for."


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 10, 2014)

"Often times God sends His children incredible gifts wrapped in strange packages; don't miss the blessing because it did not come wrapped in the way you expected." - Jentezen Franklin

"For my thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways my ways, says the Lord." - Isaiah 55:8


----------



## Laela (Dec 10, 2014)

God's timing is Everything.

_ Ecclesiastes 8:6_ 
For there is a time and a way for everything, although man's trouble lies heavy on him.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 15, 2014)

Philippians 4:6-8 CEVUS06

Don't worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer up your prayers and requests to God. Then, because you belong to Christ Jesus, God will bless you with peace that no one can completely understand. And this peace will control the way you think and feel.  Finally, my friends, keep your minds on whatever is true, pure, right, holy, friendly, and proper. Don't ever stop thinking about what is truly worthwhile and worthy of praise.

Ever since one of my friends brought this scripture up in Bible study last week I have been meditating on it every night. It's really gotten me through the week.

Philippians 4:6-8 NLT

Don’t worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. Then you will experience God’s peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. And now, dear brothers and sisters, one final thing. Fix your thoughts on what is true, and honorable, and right, and pure, and lovely, and admirable. Think about things that are excellent and worthy of praise.

Love both the translations!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 17, 2014)

“Want to keep Christ in Christmas – feed the hungry, clothe the naked, forgive, welcome the unwanted, care for the ill, love your enemies, and do unto others as you would have done unto you.” - Steve Maraboli 

“For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.....Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.” - Matthew 25:35-40


----------



## Laela (Jan 7, 2015)

*John 6:37* _ “All that the Father gives me will come to me, and whoever comes to me I will never cast out.”_

God never made a promise that was too good to be true.
_Dwight L. Moody_

*Happy New Year*, PinkPebbles!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 8, 2015)

Laela said:


> *John 6:37* _“All that the Father gives me will come to me, and whoever comes to me I will never cast out.”_
> 
> God never made a promise that was too good to be true.
> _Dwight L. Moody_
> ...


 
Laela Happy 2015 !!!!

Amen @ the quote. God is faithful!


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2015)

_“In prayer it is better to have a heart without words than words without a heart.”_
― John Bunyan


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2015)

Amein, sis.. Amein!



PinkPebbles said:


> Amen @ the quote. *God is faithful!*


----------

